# LTT Leather Care results



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Treated my seats today and the results were pleasing as the leather did not change in apearance at all.

Products used










First of all i applied the Lazy Leather with a Terry Pad on a test area to see any difference in finish and allowed to dry 15 mins was plenty










Then i applied Leather Protect again 15 mins was plenty of drying time










The results looks as was before no change in apearance nice matt finish as should be










The seats completed


----------



## xjaynex (Feb 2, 2008)

lovely and clean.........:thumb: 

need to do mine might invest in same kit............


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

This is what i use :thumb:


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

I use the kit from ltt leather solutions too top stuff i reckon...:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

The great thing with the LTT products is that there is no mess and they are so easy to use and like you say leaves a completely OE finish :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

They are great products, used them today on BMW Beige Seats, came up lovely :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

did a review a while back of the same products - like them too :thumb:


----------



## cornish pixie (Dec 4, 2006)

Yep I use LTT products. The products that have been developed for pro use are very good and do what they say on the tin :thumb:


----------



## nigpd (Apr 12, 2007)

have you guys got details of a recommended supplier of the LTT products?


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

What's the smell like, compared to the stench of Gliptone?!


----------



## woodney (Jan 13, 2008)

Fiestamk5 said:


> What's the smell like, compared to the stench of Gliptone?!


I quite like the smell of liquid leather...
Sort of like, how I like the smell of board markers!


----------



## cornish pixie (Dec 4, 2006)

nigpd said:


> have you guys got details of a recommended supplier of the LTT products?


LTT themselves via JudyB on here


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cornish pixie said:


> LTT themselves via JudyB on here


Funny that eh,...

Seems pricey but then sometimes you get what you pay for. :thumb:


----------

